# Pennsylvania trout opener



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

We just got back from the weekend opener of trout season in Pa. We had a blast all weekend!!! My kids and I caught over 40 fish between the 3 of us. All between 10"-15" the biggest was caught by my son that was 15 3/4". It rained off and on Saturday. And was windy and cold today but the streams were very fishable. Nice and clear with a little green tint to them. They were hitting on wax worms, I had to make a trip into town for more bait. I've never seen my kids this excited about trout season. We were at the stream at 8:00 for the start and fished till 1:30, when I had to talk them into leaving for lunch. It started down pouring then and rained till about 4:00. We went out from then till 8:00 when it started getting dark. We can't wait to go back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Which creek? We have a camp between brookville and ridgway but we wrote the weekend off.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Also got back from the opener. Caught fish off and on all day then the stream got blown out cuz of all the rain then today fished a different stream and caught a couple more then decided to hit a brookie stream to get away from the crowds and caught one wild brook trout. Overall a good weekend!


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

Spaniel we have a camp in Marienville. We were fishing Spring Creek just down stream from the rod and gun club. Nick the stream we was on had good color all weekend and produced some really good fish. It was the best opener we have ever had!!!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thats not right I was thinking of fishing out that way for the opener but decided to fish the stream we do every year(Big Run in New Castle) and it just got muddier throughout the day. We should of stuck to plan A. The stream we fished sunday (Two Mile Run in Franklin) was fishable and not muddy at all. We still caught a lot of fish, not as many as recent years though.


----------



## tbarnby (Mar 4, 2006)

Man, you guys did better than we did....went to camp about 10 miles out of Sheffield, beyond route 666. Can't think of the name of the stream, but didn't do too well at all. The trout were in the creek Friday taunting us, and this continued through the night. We heard them splashing around while we were at the camp fire. We thought it was ***** or mink we were hearing, until we got the flashlights out and saw the fish taking bugs off the surface. Needless to say, we were quite excited for 8 o'clock to come. However, we woke up to an unrelenting rain, and it brought the creek up a few feet. 5 of us fished ALL DAY Saturday, and most of Sunday, without a take :S. Some of us were fly fishing, and some were spinning. We tried every trick, tactic, and technique we could think of (except dries), all to no avail. The guys I was with are locals out there, who fish that stream at least a couple of weekends a month, and they couldn't believe the lack of luck we had. That's fishing, I guess. Glad to hear some of you got into some fish.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

We've always done pretty good where Spring Creek dumps into the Clarion River......is this a different Spring Creek.....Usually for the opener, we make it to Big or Little Brokenstraw since other family goes......glad you had fun.....








tbarnby said:


> Man, you guys did better than we did....went to camp about 10 miles out of Sheffield, beyond route 666. Can't think of the name of the stream, but didn't do too well at all. The trout were in the creek Friday taunting us, and this continued through the night. We heard them splashing around while we were at the camp fire. We thought it was ***** or mink we were hearing, until we got the flashlights out and saw the fish taking bugs off the surface. Needless to say, we were quite excited for 8 o'clock to come. However, we woke up to an unrelenting rain, and it brought the creek up a few feet. 5 of us fished ALL DAY Saturday, and most of Sunday, without a take :S. Some of us were fly fishing, and some were spinning. We tried every trick, tactic, and technique we could think of (except dries), all to no avail. The guys I was with are locals out there, who fish that stream at least a couple of weekends a month, and they couldn't believe the lack of luck we had. That's fishing, I guess. Glad to hear some of you got into some fish.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Our group did fairly well Sat. I got a limit and released another by noon on Sat on spinnerbaits. Non-stop rain Sat made fishing tough Sun as it was high and muddy. Got limit but had to dunk worms to git bit. We fish in Cameron Co near Emporium. Also had a great time despite rain!!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Guys me, 2 older brothers, dad, best friend, his family, 2 family friends caught over 120 brookies in Tionesta creek (Big A** River) near Oil City. fished for 2 days and had a blast! They were hittin' 4-5 split shots with a maggot on a 10 hook. Caught a few on a white spinner. Family friends caught the most with over 40 each. Definatly my favorite fishing trip ever. Funny story.. I was watching these 2 guys with flys and they couldnt catch anything for there life. They moved on so I thought I would try that part of the river with my spin gear. 6 split shots, 2 meal worms, and a #10 hook later i had brought in 4 brook trout in less then 15 minutes all over 12'' long  ! ''Prodigy'' was my name from those guys for the next few hours. Being my second time up there I'm going back every year and slamming them! Now it's time for those thunder chickns in my back yard to take the slamming!! BTW the family friends also landed some monsters on the meal worm rig. 17'' rainbow and a 18'' brownie. Good times


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

http://







First fish I ever caught on the tionesta right after the opener and the first one by anyone in our camp.  (its sideways because my dad held the phone awkwardly.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Underwater Brown
















Wild Brookie stream








LilSiman/Medina, Did you catch them by the campground below the lake? I didn't know they stocked brookies there!!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

We caught them past the camp ground on those islands and bends! They only stock the little creeks that flow into the river. The rain must have flushed them out of those creeks because we were the only ones on the river hammerin' them!


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

Those are some nice trout by both you guys. I only wish I took my camera on the 1st day. I was afraid it would get soaked and my wife would be really mad at us. So we left it back at camp. Never in my wildest dreams would I have thought we would have caught that many trout. But on the flip side we threw them all back so maybe we will be able to find them again and get them on film. We are planning another trip in a couple of weeks so hopefully we will find them!!!


----------

